# 247.881731 Snowblower Auger Gearbox Lubricant



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

Trying to find out what type of lubricant to use for the gearbox of my 247.881731 snowblower, doesn't say anywhere in the manual. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

They are usually lubricated for life. It is an mtd built unit-- mtd model number 31AS63EE799

So unless it leaked out or you took it apart for repair it shouldn't need any. 

Some gear boxes use generic white lithium grease. Others use gear oil. If using gear oil go with generic gear oil not synthetic. Some of the synthetic oil damage brass gears.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

I use 00 grease in all my gearboxes. Thick enough to not leak but thin enough to flow well


----------



## mryank9 (Feb 6, 2014)

It's my grandfather's snowblower, he said it seemed like it leaked sometime over the summer, and it was more liquid, like an oil. I wasn't sure if it would use a 00 grease, or something like a 80w-90 oil. Seems like either would work?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Some of the manuals I have on older units list using 30 wt oil in the gearcase. You want to watch some of the differential gear lubes as they can attack the bronze gear in most of the units. I'm hesitant to suggest various greases as they can be thrown off the rotating internals and not provide sufficient lubrication when it's cold.

My thoughts.


----------

